# Looking for bezel advice to retrofit a 1 inch jewel reflector for mounting on mudguard



## gkeep (Jan 9, 2021)

A few years ago I found this early magnetic mount trailer/tail light and it had a nice red jewel reflector in it. I'm looking for ideas to mount it in bezel and use it on a bike. I don't want to mess up the back of the glass with epoxy or other adhesive. I was thinking of a bezel that can use the original tabs folded back the way it was original mounted in the tail light. Somewhere there must be a bit of hardware, tool part or mounting I can repurpose. The old wire may get salvaged for an early light that needs to be revived.


----------

